# A WORD to the WISE: Order your 3ers or 5ers Now (in March)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A WORD to the WISE: Order your 3ers or 5ers Now (in March) and get your rates locked,
otherwise you will be very sorry... You can quote me on that.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Sucks for those of us that want to do ED in August time frame. I can just imagine what the rates are gonna be.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> A WORD to the WISE: Order your 3ers or 5ers Now (in March) and get your rates locked,
> otherwise you will be very sorry... You can quote me on that.


What's the read on the pull-ahead... do you think it'll carry over to next month?

My F30 is on a boat but likely won't make it until early April. I'm locked in on rates but also counting on the continuation of the pull-ahead.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

How bad will it get? I wanted to do Ed in June for f30 and can't lock earlier than April


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

Am I going to wanna cry? I really want to wait for the 2014 f30...


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> A WORD to the WISE: Order your 3ers or 5ers Now (in March) and get your rates locked,
> otherwise you will be very sorry... You can quote me on that.


Jon,

Thanks for the inside-scoop, really happy I ordered now then! How does incentives work as far as locks? If we locked in rates in march, do the incentives "stick" as well?

My dealer says all incentives including the Pull Ahead lock, so when my car comes in sometime end of May i'll be able to use the Pull-Ahead is that correct? Can even the Pull-Ahead be locked in?? Or did he BS me?


----------



## Jason66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Jon. Any chance the F31 rates will be known by the end of March?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Would the 5GT be included in this word to the wise? Can they really make the terms more unfavorable on that homely beast? (I like it)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kromix said:


> Jon,
> 
> Thanks for the inside-scoop, really happy I ordered now then! How does incentives work as far as locks? If we locked in rates in march, do the incentives "stick" as well?
> 
> My dealer says all incentives including the Pull Ahead lock, so when my car comes in sometime end of May i'll be able to use the Pull-Ahead is that correct? Can even the Pull-Ahead be locked in?? Or did he BS me?


Pull ahead payoffs don't lock....

:loco:

I do suspect that the Pull-Ahead program will continue, though (not confirmed).

All of the *rebates* do. So either buy from stock now, order and lock rates, or forever hold your peace.
No poop, you will hate yourself if you don't heed my advice...


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> Pull ahead payoffs don't lock....
> 
> :loco:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear this!

Done deal I'm locked in as of a few days ago, just waiting on the car to get here...

The only 'unique' rebate I have is the $500 USAA, do you know if that locks? I thought it wouldn't because I assumed it was USAA who sent a check or something of $500, but according to them it's a dealer/bmwna incentive...

I just hope the pull ahead program continues until May


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

3 & 5 Series Lease/A.P.R. cash$ are the rebates viewers should be concerned about. There are just 2 weekends left in the month of March.

Time to get busy...

:thumbup:


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

For the 5's F10, we know there's going to be an LCI/model update with some engine changes coming. We know that BMW is trying to move sales to the U.S. because of lack of demand in Europe and weak markets in other areas. 

Should be interesting what BMW, Audi and MB will do as well in regards to pricing and weak markets at home and how it refects here.


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

Jon, does your statement also apply to the M3 coupe? For that vehicle, the incentive and residual has been consistent since December at $1500 and 59/61/62%.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

nhman said:


> Jon, does your statement also apply to the M3 coupe? For that vehicle, the incentive and residual has been consistent since December at $1500 and 59/61/62%.


I am referring specifically to F10 and F30.


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> I am referring specifically to F10 and F30.


OK. I was hoping that would be the answer.

Crystal ball, would you predict that the current lease values and incentives (credit and loyalty) would carry forward for the M3 coupe?


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

Any word on bad news for F13?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

nhman said:


> OK. I was hoping that would be the answer.
> 
> Crystal ball, would you predict that the current lease values and incentives (credit and loyalty) would carry forward for the M3 coupe?


My guess would be that the E92 should remain the same, perhaps slight residual decay. There are not a lot of them on the ground.


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> My guess would be that the E92 should remain the same, perhaps slight residual decay. There are not a lot of them on the ground.


What advice would you give for a ED that I want on July 15? Deal is already decided but my ca says I can't order it this month. I'm thinking of the AH3 right now...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ssedha said:


> What advice would you give for a ED that I want on July 15? Deal is already decided but my ca says I can't order it this month. I'm thinking of the AH3 right now...


Unfortunately, your CA is correct (unless you move date forward).


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm assuming this goes for M5 lease money factors too? do you see the residual in the M5 going up down, staying the same? I'm waiting for september to get a 2014... Don't know if I'll do ED or standard delivery yet...

BTW John, did you get your new car yet?
EDIT

never mind, I just saw the pics in the other thread. The Bimmerfest M3 is HOT! Love what you did with it!


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

+1, in the automotive world there is always another deal or incentive around the corner.


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

Lease/Finance Loyalty Cash of $750 is available on all new model year 2012 and 2013 BMW models. The offer is valid through June 30, 2013 for vehicles purchased, ordered, or leased/financed through BMW Financial Services NA, LLC (http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/SalesandPrograms/LoyaltyOffers.aspx)

Looks like they've extended the $750 loyalty - probably no such luck on the Lease/APR cash.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

I can bet that for the 2014 you wont see the same incentives/high residuals as one is getting for 2013's. 

Its a trade off..save approx 100 per monnth on lease or go for the latest model with some minor upgrades (which probably aren't even not noticable by non Bmw fans like all of use here!).


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

But a more expensive car may be a better bargain over the long term if you enjoy it more and keep it longer.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

BMWFS drop the finance rates for only the 6-series to 1.9%? Why not the other models?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Ace535i said:


> BMWFS drop the finance rates for only the 6-series to 1.9%? Why not the other models?


Huh? They want/need to sell 6'ers !


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

saranr said:


> I can bet that for the 2014 you wont see the same incentives/high residuals as one is getting for 2013's.
> 
> Its a trade off..save approx 100 per monnth on lease or go for the latest model with some minor upgrades (which probably aren't even not noticable by non Bmw fans like all of use here!).


I don't need the features in the car to be noticeable by anyone else than me...

I guess I will find out next fall, when I place my order if the wait was worth it, or if I shot myself in the foot.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

So the $750 loyalty does not apply to MY2014 units?
If my family member (sister) is buying a BMW, what are the conditions that have to be met to get the Loyalty Credit (if it applies to MY2014 X1)? Same Address?
Thanks


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> The *ONLY* BMWFS incentives right now for MY 2014 is $750 OLP.


Thanks Jon,

I guess I will just have to wait for the incentives for '14 to roll around.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Jon, question...

If i place an order now to lock in the rates and decide in a month to change the order to something else(maybe going from a 320i to an X1) will i still have those rates locked in, or going from a white 320i to a black 320i.

Thanks


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got my production # for a 2013 535i with ED in mid-June. Was quoted with the $750 loyalty and $1500 lease credit. Along with 62% residual and MF .00111 (MSD). Are these all locked since I'm on the west coast and within 90 days?


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

Does the rate apply on the 2014 MY too?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kamigawa120 said:


> Does the rate apply on the 2014 MY too?


Which "rate" are you talking about?


----------



## luvdabass (Jan 26, 2013)

I would lock in if I could find someone that can get me numbers quickly.
Seems that all the CA's are extremely busy this week. 
Anyone else want to take a crack at this?

ED
2013 335i 
M sport Line
Estoril Blue II
Dark Burl Walnut Trim
Dakota Red Leather
19" 403 M wheels
Premium Pkg
Cold Weather Pkg
Dynamic Handling
Technology Pkg
Harman Kardon 
Manual Transmission
Park Distance control
Rear View Camera
Highlight Trim finshers Pearl gloss chrome


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Jon - Have you gotten any indication if this will continue into April. I am debating getting a 2013 instead of waiting for the 2014, but won't be able to do anything until April (this weekend being Easter). I would hate to lose out on the bonus cash...thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mpc578 said:


> Jon - Have you gotten any indication if this will continue into April. I am debating getting a 2013 instead of waiting for the 2014, but won't be able to do anything until April (this weekend being Easter). I would hate to lose out on the bonus cash...thanks.


That's the whole impetus behind my post....this will NOT continue into April.

The moral to the story: at least find a dealer and get a rate lock NOW while you can.

You don't have to take delivery right now, just get pre-approved by BMW Financial Services.

:thumbup:


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

Any ideas what X1's will look next month? We're on the fence (more like walking up and down the fence) on what our next BMW will be.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> That's the whole impetus behind my post....this will NOT continue into April.
> 
> The moral to the story: at least find a dealer and get a rate lock NOW while you can.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I am going to be SOL. I can't do my ED till June, and being on the east coast there is only a 60 day lock period...so, I guess I am going to miss out on the lease cash. I guess I need to pray that they bring something back in April or May to offset the loss.


----------



## venksv (Mar 28, 2013)

kromix said:


> Of course... Holiday Incentives... There is no big deal long term, you aren't going to lose out for the next 3 years based on his warning..
> 
> His warning is merely short term, for people leasing between march-may/june.... March's programs are better than April and he's saying to lock it in. He's not saying this is the best it will ever be... Short term my friend, Short term.


n00b question: When you say "lock the rates", is it applicable only for loan financing or for lease rates (residuals, MF, $1500 rebate etc) as well?

Much appreciated - am doing the research for a 528i/528xi lease.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

mpc578 said:


> Unfortunately, I am going to be SOL. I can't do my ED till June, and being on the east coast there is only a 60 day lock period...so, I guess I am going to miss out on the lease cash. I guess I need to pray that they bring something back in April or May to offset the loss.


If you sign in May but take ED in June, you would probably still be within the 60 day lock period. With an ED you have to sign at least 7 days before pickup anyway. If you have a VIN by May 31 you can sign then, get the extra $1,500 lease cash and pay for an extra week or so when you won't have use of your car.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

TheCount1 said:


> If you sign in May but take ED in June, you would probably still be within the 60 day lock period. With an ED you have to sign at least 7 days before pickup anyway. If you have a VIN by May 31 you can sign then, get the extra $1,500 lease cash and pay for an extra week or so when you won't have use of your car.


That would be great, but I can't go until late June, so it would be almost a month.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

jrothen4 said:


> Just got my production # for a 2013 535i with ED in mid-June. Was quoted with the $750 loyalty and $1500 lease credit. Along with 62% residual and MF .00111 (MSD). Are these all locked since I'm on the west coast and within 90 days?


If you are a current lessee with BMWFS also look into the lease turn key program.

I have a ED on a 535xi on June 4th same deal as you plus first month waived due to lease turn key program.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

luvdabass said:


> I would lock in if I could find someone that can get me numbers quickly.
> Seems that all the CA's are extremely busy this week.
> Anyone else want to take a crack at this?
> 
> ...


go to bmwconfig.com. Configure your car and offer 500-750 over ED INVOICE.
I did 500 over ED invoice, MF .0011 (base mf+ED adder-7MSD), 725 lease acq fees. Plus I will get 1500 lease cash, 750 loyalty and unto 500 lease turn key incentive.

Sent the note to dealer last week they accepted it. Just got the June 4th ED confirmation.

Hope this helps....


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

just locked in rates earlier today.


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2005)

saranr said:


> If you are a current lessee with BMWFS also look into the lease turn key program.
> 
> I have a ED on a 535xi on June 4th same deal as you plus first month waived due to lease turn key program.


Saranr, I have an ED on May 14th and the lease end on my current BMW is June 28th which I may need to extend depending on re-delivery. My understanding is that turn key only works with a new vehicle financed, leased or ordered within 30 days of returning the previous vehicle. So in order to qualify, I'd have to turn my current car in early and be without a car for 2-3 weeks.

Do you understand differently? Thanks.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

justinnum1 said:


> just locked in rates earlier today.


Doing the same as we speak. Having him run app to lock the rates, will go in Monday to close the deal. Going for a 2013 550xi..getting bonus cash and loyalty, going to sign on 5/31 (or thereabouts) and do ED on 6/17. This assumes that dealer is willing to meet my price demands, of course.


----------



## KlausT (Mar 1, 2012)

justinnum1 said:


> Hey Jon, question...
> 
> If i place an order now to lock in the rates and decide in a month to change the order to something else(maybe going from a 320i to an X1) will i still have those rates locked in, or going from a white 320i to a black 320i.
> 
> Thanks


Have you figured this one out yet? 
Thanks!


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

brol said:


> Saranr, I have an ED on May 14th and the lease end on my current BMW is June 28th which I may need to extend depending on re-delivery. My understanding is that turn key only works with a new vehicle financed, leased or ordered within 30 days of returning the previous vehicle. So in order to qualify, I'd have to turn my current car in early and be without a car for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Do you understand differently? Thanks.


My dealer told me that the turn key would not apply if I signed on May 31, took ED on June 21, and turned in my current vehicle in August. Is anyone hearing anything different?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TheCount1 said:


> My dealer told me that the turn key would not apply if I signed on May 31, took ED on June 21, and turned in my current vehicle in August. Is anyone hearing anything different?


Turn Key rules are pretty clear, you must turn in the current car and take delivery of a new one within a 30 day window. Is the difference between May 31 and August more than 30 days? Well then I think you know the answer. :dunno:


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

brol said:


> Saranr, I have an ED on May 14th and the lease end on my current BMW is June 28th which I may need to extend depending on re-delivery. My understanding is that turn key only works with a new vehicle financed, leased or ordered within 30 days of returning the previous vehicle. So in order to qualify, I'd have to turn my current car in early and be without a car for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Do you understand differently? Thanks.


Hi, I am returning my car on May 29th ( I have another car to drive) and picking up the Ed car on June 4th so I don't have this issue. Talk to your CA and get it in writing that they will allow you to use the Turn Key Program.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

TheCount1 said:


> My dealer told me that the turn key would not apply if I signed on May 31, took ED on June 21, and turned in my current vehicle in August. Is anyone hearing anything different?


I am in the same boat...ED on June 6, current lease isn't up until August. Works out good for timing with re-delivery, but won't qualify for Turn Key. I thought BMWFS might make an exception for those of us doing ED, but the response I have gotten is NO.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Jon,
The online app for BMWFS does not allow a 2014 model year selection and it does not have a 72mth option for finance
I got approved for a 2013 X1 at 3.19 for 60mths today
But the vehicle ordered is a 2014 X1 and I want to go 72mths...What do I need to do? Call BMWFS?
Thanks


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

SARAFIL said:


> Turn Key rules are pretty clear, you must turn in the current car and take delivery of a new one within a 30 day window. Is the difference between May 31 and August more than 30 days? Well then I think you know the answer. :dunno:


I agree it is obvious, but Sarar's posts seem to indicate a different deal, however Sarar's next post clears it up.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I sure hope y'all got your rate locks in as I advised. Even the outgoing E9X cash is vaya con dios... :-/

The sole bright spot is $500 for the remaining MY 2013 X1s, and a reduced $3k on MY 2013 6 & 7 Series.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I sure hope y'all got your rate locks in as I advised. Even the outgoing E9X cash is vaya con dios... :-/


Your advice was pretty cut and dried.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

What about the f31 incentives ? That car isn't even listed for special offers


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Even the outgoing E9X cash is vaya con dios... :-/


Jon, I still see $1500 and $750 on the E92. Actually looks exactly the same last month :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Red Lined said:


> Jon, I still see $1500 and $750 on the E92. Actually looks exactly the same last month :dunno:


I don't know which confidential dealer bulletin you are looking at, but mine for the Eastern and Western Regions of the U.S.A.
for April 2013 disagree with that..


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I don't know which confidential dealer bulletin you are looking at, but mine for the Eastern and Western Regions of the U.S.A.
> for April 2013 disagree with that..


I think he's referring to $1500 lease/APR credit , and $750 loyalty cash. http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133A&OfferType=2&regiontypeid=2


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Wait on the F30 Sedan the $1,000 became $1,500?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> I think he's referring to $1500 lease/APR credit , and $750 loyalty cash. http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133A&OfferType=2&regiontypeid=2


Hasn't been updated yet. $1,500 lease cash is g-o-n-e *gone* is my point.



kromix said:


> Wait on the F30 Sedan the $1,000 became $1,500?


No. What was $1,000 is now zero. This was the purpose of my original post a couple of weeks ago. Those who paid attention and applied online and got rate locks or had their dealers apply are safe. Those who didn't are out of the lease/APR cash until further notice.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> No. What was $1,000 is now zero. This was the purpose of my original post a couple of weeks ago. Those who paid attention and applied online and got rate locks or had their dealers apply are safe. Those who didn't are out the lease cash until further notice.


Got ya, thanks Jon, I heeded your warning and applied and ordered the car in March :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kromix said:


> Got ya, thanks Jon, I heeded your warning and applied and ordered the car in March :bigpimp:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> I don't know which confidential dealer bulletin you are looking at, but mine for the Eastern and Western Regions of the U.S.A.
> for April 2013 disagree with that..


don't just look at the SSP chart but refer to the lease/APR cash page...E92/93 still shows 1,500.00 ....there is an error somewhere


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

kromix said:


> Got ya, thanks Jon, I heeded your warning and applied and ordered the car in March :bigpimp:


I did as well. Locked in my deal on Saturday, finalized the details yesterday. Now I am hoping May has a strong program that was better than March...:thumbup:


----------



## NWArk Chris (Mar 28, 2013)

I locked in the rates last week. Now if only I could get my dealer to give me those rates...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> don't just look at the SSP chart but refer to the lease/APR cash page...E92/93 still shows 1,500.00 ....there is an error somewhere


That would make more sense considering buildout and all.. I was sorta shocked to see 
them take away the E9X money.

I was out sick yesterday and am a little crazy-busy multi-tasking.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> That would make more sense considering buildout and all.. I was sorta shocked to see
> them take away the E9X money.
> 
> I was out sick yesterday and am a little crazy-busy multi-tasking.


e92/93 cash is still good...they revised it


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

TheCount1 said:


> My dealer told me that the turn key would not apply if I signed on May 31, took ED on June 21, and turned in my current vehicle in August. Is anyone hearing anything different?


Thank you Jon and other festers. If it was not for the info here and if I had heard my CA, who told me the 60 day window was from the physical ED pickup and not the date papers were signed, I would have lost $1,500, I had to insist to get approved with the March incentives for the $1,500 cash for an M5. TheCount1, I have the same time frame, sign on May 31 at the latest, pick up on 6/21. Are you doing the 11:30am tour?


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

mpc578 said:


> I did as well. Locked in my deal on Saturday, finalized the details yesterday. Now I am hoping May has a strong program that was better than March...:thumbup:


Glad to have helped you out!


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

TheCount1 said:


> Glad to have helped you out!


Yes count, thanks again...your advice was clutch. Kinda disappointed my CA didn't think of this, but he has been pretty solid otherwise, so I won't fault him.


----------



## Wiggum (Feb 26, 2013)

How do I know if I am locked in or not for sure for 60 days? Ordered the car around March 11th. Car is in Germany awaiting a shipping vessel. I filled out some paper work at the dealer and left a 500 deposit, but no mention of being locked in.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

neurom said:


> Thank you Jon and other festers. If it was not for the info here and if I had heard my CA, who told me the 60 day window was from the physical ED pickup and not the date papers were signed, I would have lost $1,500, I had to insist to get approved with the March incentives for the $1,500 cash for an M5. TheCount1, I have the same time frame, sign on May 31 at the latest, pick up on 6/21. Are you doing the 11:30am tour?


I think I am going to just miss you. I am shooting for a pickup on the 18th. Going to do the tour and museum on the 17th if all goes according to plan.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> I sure hope y'all got your rate locks in as I advised. Even the outgoing E9X cash is vaya con dios... :-/
> 
> The sole bright spot is $500 for the remaining MY 2013 X1s, and a reduced $3k on MY 2013 6 & 7 Series.


Hey jon, so if l locked in a rate on a 320i last week, when it gets here in may, i will get all the incentives still? like 750 loyalty, 1000cash and 500first month payment?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

justinnum1 said:


> Hey jon, so if l locked in a rate on a 320i last week, when it gets here in may, i will get all the incentives still? like 750 loyalty, 1000cash and 500first month payment?


there was no 1K cash on a 320i...


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> there was no 1K cash on a 320i...


so it was only on 328 and 335? is the 500 first payment and 750 loyalty still good?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

justinnum1 said:


> so it was only on 328 and 335? is the 500 first payment and 750 loyalty still good?


Justin,OLP is solid. There seems to be a lot of confusion surrounding the Turn-Key Credit.

Did you do lease/Owner's Choice on your current vehicle, and is it at maturity already?


----------

